# Best combination of ingredients



## Soaps_r_us (May 14, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]Hi everyone,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I'm still new with soap and [FONT=&quot]still learning.... A lot of reading ....[/FONT]I’m looking for an easy  soap recipe online but every time I put the ingredients in Soap Cal,  either it’s too soft, or it’s to high on the cleaning, or the lather is  to low…. I have this recipe but I find there’s not enough lather.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Here’s my recipe : [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]350 gr. Olive oil
125 gr. Coconut oil
125 gr. Palm butter
60gr Shea butter
125 gr. Water
90gr. NaOH[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]It's nice but not enough lather for me..... What is the best numbers to have the “perfect” soap  ?? [/FONT]


----------



## shunt2011 (May 14, 2015)

I'm a bit confused as you posted another recipe in a different asking for water and lye amounts but if you have been playing with soap calc you should already know how to calculate that.  

Also if you search the forum there are several recipes that have been shares. A good one is 45% palm or lard, 20% coconut, 30% olive and 5% castor if you have it otherwise just add the 5% to your olive or Palm/castor.


----------



## IrishLass (May 14, 2015)

Don't get too hooked on those numbers. The best numbers to have for the 'perfect soap' are going to vary from person to person based on their skin-type and/or if they have hard or soft water in their house, and/or if they like their soap to have more bubbly vs. creamy lather and vice versa, etc...

I use SoapCalc all the time, but those numbers need to be taken with a grain of salt. They can be way 'off' many times compared to actual reality.

The best way to use SoapCalc, in my opinion (and the way in which I use it myself), is to use it as a sort of plumb line. In other words, make a batch of soap, let it cure, and then test it against the numbers that it gave you for your batch. For example, was the soap too drying on your skin? If so, then play around with the oil percentages for your next batch to bring your conditioning number up higher, or to lower your cleansing number, etc., until you come up with a soap you love (start with small batches of at least 1 lb for your test batches). 


IrishLass


----------



## nebetmiw (May 14, 2015)

You will have to make the soap to see if it has enough lather or not. Do not go by the numbers as others have said. You will have to make it let it cure then see what those numbers really mean in a bar.


----------



## Chefmom (May 14, 2015)

Yes, its easy to go a little crazy trying to get the numbers to be "perfect".  Some of my favorite soaps to use have very UNperfect numbers.  Just plug in the 100% olive oil or the 100% coconut oil and see how off the numbers are, yet many people love those soaps.  Having a low superfat for the olive soaps and a high superfat for the coconut soaps.

Making a common base soap is a great place to start.  50% Olive, 30% Palm, 20% Coconut.  and then make a 50% Olive, 30% Lard, 20% Coconut to just compare the two.  Then try removing 5% Olive oil and adding 5% Castor to compare further.  From there go for it, swap away to try different oils and superfats.

You never know until its bubbles in your hand exactly what YOU are going to like.


----------



## Soaps_r_us (May 14, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I'm a bit confused as you posted another recipe in a different asking for water and lye amounts but if you have been playing with soap calc you should already know how to calculate that.
> 
> Also if you search the forum there are several recipes that have been shares. A good one is 45% palm or lard, 20% coconut, 30% olive and 5% castor if you have it otherwise just add the 5% to your olive or Palm/castor.




I played with it a little and I wast a lot of soap (they are weird, texture is not pretty, seeds that îm putting in are reacting....). In soap calc they are suggesting average and i'' trying to get a good soap.... That's why i'm trying to see what other people are trying... Thanks


----------



## Soaps_r_us (May 14, 2015)

nebetmiw said:


> You will have to make the soap to see if it has enough lather or not. Do not go by the numbers as others have said. You will have to make it let it cure then see what those numbers really mean in a bar.




Ouffff... The process can take a couple of tries before finding the good recipe... This is why i'm trying to find answers and help  and skipping the part of trying alot of different recipe...


----------



## Soaps_r_us (May 14, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Don't get too hooked on those numbers. The best numbers to have for the 'perfect soap' are going to vary from person to person based on their skin-type and/or if they have hard or soft water in their house, and/or if they like their soap to have more bubbly vs. creamy lather and vice versa, etc...
> 
> I use SoapCalc all the time, but those numbers need to be taken with a grain of salt. They can be way 'off' many times compared to actual reality.
> 
> ...




Ok. Thanks


----------



## shunt2011 (May 14, 2015)

Soaps_r_us said:


> Ouffff... The process can take a couple of tries before finding the good recipe... This is why i'm trying to find answers and help  and skipping the part of trying alot of different recipe...


 
Unfortunately, I'm sorry to say that that's how you learn  We've all tried numerous recipes until we landed on our own particular recipe(s).  I myself tried probably 100 different combinations over a couple years until I found the recipes I now make and sell. 

If you go through the beginners section and read even 10-20 pages worth of posts you will learn a whole lot.   

I gave you a good starter recipe and there are others on this forum.  We are willing to help you troubleshoot but you will need to post your recipe and your entire process.

People here are more than willing to help, but won't give you their secret recipes.


----------



## IrishLass (May 14, 2015)

Ditto what Shari said ^^^.  Unfortunately, the part you want to avoid (what we'd all like to avoid, actually) is quite unavoidable. lol Even if someone were to give you the formula for their perfect recipe, there's no guarantee that it will be perfect for _you_ because of people's different skin-types, etc...

Maybe we can help point you in the right direction if you tell us what skin-type you have and what kind of water you have and what kind of lather you like?  


IrishLass


----------



## nebetmiw (May 14, 2015)

Yep you skin type your elevation your humidity your water PH and hardness all have a factor on the soap you make. That is why it is best to use no more than 4 oil to start. I started with 3 and stayed there for two years because i liked what I got. Just with 3 you can make a zillon soaps that all are different. This is why it is soo important not to add other thing till you have a base formula. No seeds or color or FO or EO. Those thing change the feel of soap and can have strange reactions to a base formula. So unless you know how you base feels and acts you will have no idea if what you are adding extra effects the soap.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (May 15, 2015)

Everyone is lying. We simply don't reveal the perfect recipe to beginners because it gives you nothing left to shoot for. Anyway we prefer to watch you struggle for a while.


----------



## Dahila (May 15, 2015)

I am making soaps for over two years and just lately I started to feel satisfied) 
Take your time, learn, try different oils.  We do not offer the fish, we offer the fishing rod)


----------



## snappyllama (May 15, 2015)

I'll give you a big hint... LARD. You want a lot of it. 

Seriously though, everyone is different and has his/her own ideas on what makes a fantastic bar. It's like baking. You'll want to try a bunch of recipes and variations to find what you love.


----------



## dillsandwitch (May 16, 2015)

topofmurrayhill said:


> Everyone is lying. We simply don't reveal the perfect recipe to beginners because it gives you nothing left to shoot for. Anyway we prefer to watch you struggle for a while.




Ha I knew it! Sitting there laughing at all the struggles and frustrations that newbies face. hahahahaha. To quote my brother when he was about 5 or so "but I wanna have it nnnnnoooowwwwwww" hahahahahahaa


Back on topic. Start with the basic lard/tallow/palm, CO, OO, CO recipe and go from there.


----------



## Susie (May 16, 2015)

If you are not vegan, vegetarian, or have religious objections, I would suggest you look into lard.  I would strongly suggest at least 60%, with 10-15% Coconut Oil, 10-20% Olive Oil, and 5% Castor Oil with 5% Superfat.  Lard just makes a lovely conditioning soap.


----------



## Soaps_r_us (May 18, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm sorry to say that that's how you learn  We've all tried numerous recipes until we landed on our own particular recipe(s).  I myself tried probably 100 different combinations over a couple years until I found the recipes I now make and sell.
> 
> If you go through the beginners section and read even 10-20 pages worth of posts you will learn a whole lot.
> 
> ...




Thanks 



nebetmiw said:


> Yep you skin type your elevation your humidity your water PH and hardness all have a factor on the soap you make. That is why it is best to use no more than 4 oil to start. I started with 3 and stayed there for two years because i liked what I got. Just with 3 you can make a zillon soaps that all are different. This is why it is soo important not to add other thing till you have a base formula. No seeds or color or FO or EO. Those thing change the feel of soap and can have strange reactions to a base formula. So unless you know how you base feels and acts you will have no idea if what you are adding extra effects the soap.




Thank you 



topofmurrayhill said:


> everyone is lying. We simply don't reveal the perfect recipe to beginners because it gives you nothing left to shoot for. Anyway we prefer to watch you struggle for a while.




....



Dahila said:


> I am making soaps for over two years and just lately I started to feel satisfied
> Take your time, learn, try different oils.  We do not offer the fish, we offer the fishing rod




For what I am reading I guess I need to be patient ....



Dahila said:


> I am making soaps for over two years and just lately I started to feel satisfied
> Take your time, learn, try different oils.  We do not offer the fish, we offer the fishing rod




For what I am reading I guess I need to be patient .... And I realise I won't have the possibility to try a good recipe from anyone and I will have to create one 



snappyllama said:


> I'll give you a big hint... LARD. You want a lot of it.
> 
> Seriously though, everyone is different and has his/her own ideas on what makes a fantastic bar. It's like baking. You'll want to try a bunch of recipes and variations to find what you love.




Thank you for your tip 



dillsandwitch said:


> Ha I knew it! Sitting there laughing at all the struggles and frustrations that newbies face. hahahahaha. To quote my brother when he was about 5 or so "but I wanna have it nnnnnoooowwwwwww" hahahahahahaa
> 
> 
> Back on topic. Start with the basic lard/tallow/palm, CO, OO, CO recipe and go from there.




Hi hi hi hi



Susie said:


> If you are not vegan, vegetarian, or have religious objections, I would suggest you look into lard.  I would strongly suggest at least 60%, with 10-15% Coconut Oil, 10-20% Olive Oil, and 5% Castor Oil with 5% Superfat.  Lard just makes a lovely conditioning soap.




Thanks. Is it make a lot of lather ??


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 18, 2015)

You can click on the "Multi Quote" button, the one with the " and the + next to the quote button.  Do this on all posts you want to quote except for the last one, on which you just click quote.  This makes one post with all of the quotes in one.  Saves me having to merge all of them



Soaps_r_us said:


> ...........
> 
> Thanks. Is it make a lot of lather ??



It depends on what you would consider a lot.  And do you want a lot of big bubbles or a soap that is best for your skin?  This is why the original idea of "what is the best combination" is such a red-herring.  

What do YOU want from a soap?  What ingredients have YOU been considering and WHY?


----------



## Chefmom (May 19, 2015)

Soaps_r_us said:


> [FONT=&quot]Hi everyone,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I'm still new with soap and [FONT=&quot]still learning.... A lot of reading ....[/FONT]I’m looking for an easy  soap recipe online but every time I put the ingredients in Soap Cal,  either it’s too soft, or it’s to high on the cleaning, or the lather is  to low…. I have this recipe but I find there’s not enough lather.[/FONT]
> 
> ...



Your recipe is actually very balanced.  How long did you cure?  With that high olive oil amount (53%) you are going to need the full 8 weeks, maybe even double that for your soap to show it's true qualities.

Hard water can make soap have less lather.  Using a wash cloth vs a nylon bath puff can make a soap have less lather.  Maybe all you need is a touch of honey or sugar and a little sodium lactate to boost your recipe that you already use.  Removing 5% olive and replacing with 5% castor can help stabilize your lather as well.  

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

